# Androgynous Beauty .



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I really need to go shopping .

Part of my life journey was the realization that I always loathed being too feminine just as much as I hated being too masculine for my own good .










I don't hate genders .. I just hate the way we've come to exaggerate them in today's society .. often to the point of Hulking and Corpse-Briding ourselves to Death .










I guess one of my life aspirations is to bridge the worlds of Men and Women . There's certainly more to life than being a representative of a reproductive organ .










It's what makes us Human . Re-purposing what Nature intended .


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish I could pull off that sort of look.

Can't even stand being in a clothes store long enough to properly look at clothes though, let alone figure out what would suit me.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

The clothes are nice. I think the girls look very feminine.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Androgyny can be very attractive, imo. As can lots of other looks/styles.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Ew I never want a bridge between men and women. Frankly I love feminine traits about women even if I don't want to posses them myself.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

What's wrong with the way a person looks, beauty is subjective. I guess it's counted from the inside


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

The other day I was mistaken for a boy when I to a store. I wasn't happy about that though, I need to dress more typically feminine.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a question of choice.
Gender exists as much as sexuality does...neither are biological but there are definite differences which none of us can deny in both cases.
The realities of gender, even though clearly a social construct have been entrenched in our minds throughout generations...it would be very difficult to change that now.

Androgynous looks can be attractive though but not especially to me...it's a personal preference I suppose.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I prefer an androgynous look for myself, but I usually tend more towards the feminine side of androgyny.
I'm usually attracted to girls who are more feminine-quirky, ala 'new girl'. But the androgynous look intrigues me as well. Usually I find that while I am more initially attracted to femmes, I tend to lose interest quickly. Andro girls keep you interested, that's for sure.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the androgynous look on women. Sometimes I give it a shot but I don't have the coolness or confidence for it. Tilda Swinton is so fantastic, just beautiful and handsome and poised and self-assured.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I love androgyny. I often dress in clothes which are rather gender neutral, and I have a skinny and boyish body so it looks pretty good. But I also wear dresses, skirts and such. I used to have a period when my hair was really short and I barely wore any make-up. I looked like a girly boy.

I'm very fascinated by androgyny in general. Men looking "feminine", and women appearing "masculine". Both when it comes to clothes and features. I especially like when people are being something in between.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> The other day I was mistaken for a boy when I to a store. I wasn't happy about that though, I need to dress more typically feminine.


How come ? What did people say .. what were you wearing ?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> How come ? What did people say .. what were you wearing ?


I was wearing sneakers, jeans, a hoodie, and a beanie; I consider that outfit to be fairly gender neutral, leaning towards feminine because the hat had a puff ball thing on top, but maybe not.

The cashier thought I looked too young to buy the video game and asked for id, and then just said loudly 'oh you're a girl!!' And then everyone looked at me and it was embarrassing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I guess one of my life aspirations is to bridge the worlds of Men and Women . There's certainly more to life than being a representative of a reproductive organ .


i like this comment, we are all perfect spirit's forced into gender role's by god, for amusement or who know's....:afr


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> I was wearing sneakers, jeans, a hoodie, and a beanie; I consider that outfit to be fairly gender neutral, leaning towards feminine because the hat had a puff ball thing on top, but maybe not.
> 
> The cashier thought I looked too young to buy the video game and asked for id, and then just said loudly 'oh you're a girl!!' And then everyone looked at me and it was embarrassing.


That's so ****ing Rude .

. . and people like this get the Job . . wtf


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> That's so ****ing Rude .
> 
> . . and people like this get the Job . . wtf


DeniseAfterAll your quickly becoming, my favorite person on the interweb...recently anyway...


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

blue2 said:


> DeniseAfterAll your quickly becoming, my favorite person on the interweb...recently anyway...


Ha, yeah she's awesome.

And thanks for letting me vent in your thread. Good luck with finding the right look, I like the first picture a lot.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

blue2 said:


> DeniseAfterAll your quickly becoming, my favorite person on the interweb...recently anyway...


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Ha, yeah she's awesome.
> 
> And thanks for letting me vent in your thread. Good luck with finding the right look, I like the first picture a lot.


I'm conspiring to swing both ways with my clothes , actually .

Walk into a Men's fashion store .. then go to another shop and slip into some heels .

I haven't gone out Trolling for a long time . I really miss that part of myself


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Ha, yeah she's awesome.
> 
> And thanks for letting me vent in your thread. Good luck with finding the right look, I like the first picture a lot.


lol..the only thread i ever had was about favorite engine noise's and that was a long time ago...


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

blue2 said:


> lol..the only thread i ever had was about favorite engine noise's and that was a long time ago...


Sorry if it was confusing quoting you, that part was totally directed at denise and this thread we're in right now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Count me in. I've always been drawn to this as well. And I actually didn't know what it was for many years.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I like androgyny when I look at someone (let's say, a woman) and can't automatically go "oh, it's just a pretty chick dressing in typically masculine clothing". Not many people can pull it off in just the right way.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


>


 She looks familiar :sus


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Sorry if it was confusing quoting you, that part was totally directed at denise and this thread we're in right now.


yes i understand....:boogie


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> She looks familiar :sus


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natalia_Vodianova


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Ah! thanks :b


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I tend to dress in pretty androgynous or boyish clothing, and have sometimes been mistaken for a male, though that doesn't really bother me too much, couldn't care less if I were male or female.

I don't like dressing feminine, it just doesn't feel right. I went through a phase when I was 14 where I started trying out more traditionally feminine clothing, but I just felt incredibly insecure and wrong.

I like androgyny in other people as well, male or female, though males especially. :3


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I find this look incredibly alluring. I sometimes find boyish looking women attractive as distinguished from mannish looking women. Tall and lanky women with angular features can pull this off well. I like stern, imposing, and imperious expression probably because it veers from the traditional non-threatening image of femininity.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm peculiarly attracted to women that have an androgynous style ('boyish' hair in vest tops, dress shirts! etc.) and gender neutral mannerisms. It's definitely not a look I aspire to myself (I prefer to admire it than become it).


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not much of a clothes/style person, but I love Androgynous features. I think it's amazing when someone can pull off both genders successfully and it messes with people's minds.









First is M, second is F


----------



## karawbawl (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you ever seen Elliott Sailors? She is stunning


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

T-shirt and jeans, no makeup, don't style your hair..

Androgynous as can be  

Anything else, is just a fashion statement..


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Indelicate said:


> Have you ever seen Elliott Sailors? She is stunning













Life is good .


----------

